# Toshiba HD-A1 HD-DVD Player Review



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

Here is a pretty good hands-on first impression of the new Toshiba HD-DVD player:

http://dvd.themanroom.com/dvd-newsview.php?id=0058

There is also a monster thread going over at AVSForums about their first impressions.

http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=667248

One thing that I really like is that I will be able to master HD-DVD's using footage from my Sony HD Camcorder. Initial reports are saying that if you have authoring software that handles HD, you can master them to a regular DVD-R that the player will recognize as an HD-DVD! Very cool!

A single layer DVD-R handles about 20 minutes of HD, dual layer handles about 40 minutes. Not much, but better than nothing. This is great news for me because I thought I would going to have to wait before transferring my home movies to the HD-DVD format.


----------

